# Flexarium alternative?



## Slofe (May 27, 2008)

Is there a mesh enclosure better than the flexarium? I want a mesh cage for my chameleon but want one that has an actual door rather than unzipping the mesh! i've looked everywhere but can't seam to find one, I know exo terra do one but it looks way too small for a chameleon, anyone got any ideas? or is a wooden enclosure with a glass door ok? i've seen chams in them and they look pretty cool, cheers.


----------



## Downloader82 (May 11, 2008)

I've not used them but this might be what you are looking for.

Lightweight aluminium framed cages with black clear view aluminium screening


----------



## Slofe (May 27, 2008)

Downloader82 said:


> I've not used them but this might be what you are looking for.
> 
> Lightweight aluminium framed cages with black clear view aluminium screening


Yeah i've seen them, a little bit too pricey for me.


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

If you are any good at DIY or know someone that can do it for you why not build a framwork out of 1"x1" timber and mesh it yourself then you can build to whatever size you want and place the doors wherever you want them.Thats what i am going to do when i move house and get some yemens.


----------



## Slofe (May 27, 2008)

I'm absolutely useless at DIY, there must be uk shops online that ship mesh cages that aren't flexariums!


----------



## littlejay (May 25, 2008)

The only mesh cages I have seen are either Flexes, Apogees or those Terry Thatchers. I have a Flex but I only use it as a summer cage for the chams in the garden . I hated it as a permenent Cham home for many reasons! I have 3 Thatchers but only as I got them cheap. You could pay to have some all mesh ones shipped from the States but youre talking big money. All my big Chams are in wooden vivs with extra vents and glass doors, or you could get a viv maker to make you one with a mesh front. Exo Terra did bring out an all mesh cage but it was only available in certain countries, they then withdrew it due to "technical problems" I havent seen one so have no idea what size they were.A while ago a guy on Ebay was selling vivs which were glass front and back but all steel mesh sides and top if I kept the details I'll PM you.
littlejay


----------



## EvilMunky (Mar 18, 2008)

I am the same as you dude, I didnt really like the look of the flexariums and didnt wanna pay the prices for the alu mesh ones.

Ended up building ourselves one (still under construction) that will suit all the requirements (lots of ventilation plus reasonable size and nice looking for the room its in.

Might be worth getting a normal viv, cutting vent holes out, covering with mesh and replacing the glass doors with mesh. Easy enough to do.


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

These are American....but i saw a guy with one at the Kettering invert show in April and he said he got it shipped over from the states and if there was enough interest he'd consider shipping over a whole load of them....might be worth looking into...

















They can be found on this site....
Chameleons: Chameleons for sale,Panther Chameleon Breeders: Kammerflage Kreations

There is also this....










Thats by the "Zilla" company, again...in the USA. But once again, im sure this kinda stuff can be shipped over....

I've shipped using this place before...
captaindragonreptilesupply.com - Reptile suppliesZilla Fresh Air Screen Habitat 30 x 18 x 30

They are based in Canada, got 2 cages in 6 weeks, no problems at all!

Or finally....you have the Exo-Terra Screen terrariums....









I've used these, they are good but not available in the UK yet. I got one from the Hamm show in March.

Maybe try looking at US/European websites to see if any of these can be shipped over here. Hope this helps!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm planning to make my own using a canvas wardrobe frame plus mesh I bought on ebay. I plan on using velcro for the door instead of a zip.


----------



## Slofe (May 27, 2008)

littlejay said:


> A while ago a guy on Ebay was selling vivs which were glass front and back but all steel mesh sides and top if I kept the details I'll PM you.
> littlejay


I take it you don't have the details? :whistling2:


----------



## Slofe (May 27, 2008)

chameleon_keeper said:


> These are American....but i saw a guy with one at the Kettering invert show in April and he said he got it shipped over from the states and if there was enough interest he'd consider shipping over a whole load of them....might be worth looking into...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks cham keeper, i've seen those cages in the first pic the people who run that site are very nice but i'm not sure if I can get something cheaper here, the dollar's weak now so the price is effectively halved in pounds.

The zilla cage looks great, i'll look into that.

Is the exo terra one too small though? I have seen that but thought it was too small, annoying there's not more choice in the UK :bash:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

2 options either lucky reptile mesh cages ( basically flexariums though they do start a bit smaller) or the best of all 

the exo terra screen mesh terrarium-- 1 problem not avaliable in the UK. you can buy them perfectly fine in europe but they aren't available in england sorry. - oh and they never will be. get it shipped across or from america either way still be cheap. you build them yourself aswell so they are fine.!!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.exo-terra.com/images/shared/products/screen_terrarium.jpg


----------



## Slofe (May 27, 2008)

The terrarium's exactly the sort of thing I want but aren't they a bit too small?


----------



## chameleon_keeper (Mar 26, 2008)

The screen terrariums MIGHT be available in the UK in the near future, it was a problem with the catch that fastens the doors being too flimsy but knowing how well they'd sell i imagine they are in the process of rectifying that to suit the UK market.

The biggest one is 2ft long by 18inches deep by 2ft high, its a decent size for some chameleons but not for others, depends what species you are getting. I kept a adult female panther chameleon in it fine but something like a male yemen would need more room


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

i speak to the hagen rep quite regularly. basically the UK market isn't big enough for the whole of the EXO terra range sadly. thats why if you look through their catalogue half of it says not available in the UK!! great!!! everything that really good we don't get!!! brilliant!


----------



## littlejay (May 25, 2008)

Sooo the UK market isn't big enough for them to stock the entire range! mmmmm, Maybe just maybe if we had more choice of products, like these screen cages, their UK market sales would increase. What we need is someone to either import a load from the Usa OR to pop over the Channel for a load then sell them on.I would imagine their would be a great demand for them.
littlejay


----------

